# Sprawy forum >  Witam, znalazłam ciekawy wpis w inernecie i to jest moje pytanie co państwo sądzą?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Tyle się mówi o pedofilii wszędzie a o ginekologach nic ,według mnie to zwykli pedofile pod przykrywką dyplomu od dziecka jest nam wmawiane że to taki sam lekarz jak stomatolog i namawiane jesteśmy żeby koniecznie przed pierwszym stosunkiem udać sie do pana doktora żeby sprawdził czy wszystko jest  w porządku tam, jak nic nie boli to po co? Dlaczego pierwszy kontakt intymny ma być z nim akurat. Dlaczego tak namawia? Wmawiają nam że to taki sam lekarz jak stomatolog czyli tez bada swoja mamę , siostrę ,ciocię czy nastoletnią córkę ?Jak tak to trochę dziwne a jak nie, to dlaczego? przecież to taki sam lekarz jak stomatolog, stomatolog przecież bada wszystkich w swojej rodzinie. Zamykają sie z nastolatką (która nigdy nie miała kontaktów z mężczyznami) sam na sam w gabinecie każą zdjąć majteczki  rozłożyć nogi i wkładają tam palce nie pytając o nic, tyko od razu na fotel , (nie wymyśliłam tego bo mówię to z własnego doświadczenia i wiem że nie byłam jedyną ofiarą takiego zachowania, jest takich  przypadków na pewno wiele). Przestraszona dziewczynka robi co jej każe bo wmówili nam ze to normalne a z mamą nie chcą iść dziewczynki bo to dla większości dziewczynek krepujący temat żeby z mamą o tym mówić i oni doskonale wiedzą o tym, z resztą matki tak samo od dziecka są ogłupiane że to normalne, chodzą tam zawstydzone zażenowane często czują się poniżone i upokorzone po badaniu, ale  nie ma nigdzie Pani doktor a np. muszą szybko iść  to chodzą, mało jest kobiet które wpadły na to że to chore i że to podstęp ,jak ktoś inny by tak zrobił z nastolatką to by go zamknęli i  dlaczego tak trudno znaleźć Panią doktor? podobno maja problem kobiety żeby się dostać na ten kierunek,  kobieta jak widzi dziewczynkę 15 letnią zdejmująca majteczki nie pomyśli o niczym raczej bo kobiety to matki, pewnie tez maja córki i nie słyszy się często o kobietach pedofilach kobiety też nie chodzą do agencji towarzyskich popatrzeć na nastoletnie dziewczyny i dlaczego wybrał ten kierunek? nikt go nie zmusił ani nie wylosował tego kierunku czyli planował to latami jak seryjny gwałciciel nie taki co raz mu się zdarzyło po alkoholu i żałuje tego co zrobił. Poza tym jak ktoś kto nawet nie miał okresu może się wymądrzać i prowadzić ciąże jak nigdy się nie dowiedział jak to jest, to tak jak by kobieta wiedziała jak bolą jądra  i jak to jest mieć wzwód bo przeczytała w podręczniku. Według mnie to jest pedofilska klika która nie chce kobiet w swoim gronie żeby nie wiedziały za dużo o tym procederze i dla mnie to nie pan i nie doktor bo pan to facet i spełnia swoje fantazje w agencji towarzyskiej a nie nakłania nastolatki do zdejmowania majteczek a nazywając ich doktorami obrażamy prawdziwych lekarzy takich jak np. Pan Religa który chciał pomagać naprawdę a nie spełniać  swoje chore zapędy bo tak to wygada niestety .Często kobiety nie badają się bo nie chcą rozkładać nóg przed jakimś dziadem albo gnojkiem ledwo po studiach a Panią doktor trudno znaleźć i nie maja często czasu szukać ,to wtedy zaczyna się obrażanie ze strony rzekomych doktorów że są głupie że nie dbają o zdrowie, ciemne i zacofane a przecież to jej zdrowie i jej sprawa skąd taka złość i wyzwiska? Zazwyczaj jest tak że jak wykolejeniec nie może dopiąć swego to wpada w złość ,co tak bardzo im zależy nagle na zdrowiu obcej kobiety żeby aż ją obrażać, trochę to dziwne. Dlaczego na ich stronach zawsze trzeba się logować i podawać mail i jest napisane że wszystkie obraźliwe wpisy i ataki będą kasowane automatycznie przecież to ''zwykły'' lekarz po co atakować stomatologa np? mogę tylko napisać że jestem niezadowolona z usługi ale od razu atakować hm.. dziwne o co im chodzi z tym atakowaniem i dlaczego się tak kryjesz? skoro uważasz się za zwykłego lekarza i teksty typu nikt jej nie kazał iść do mnie to też tłumaczenie się przez tych zwyrodnialców, no nie zmusiła ale nawet w szkołach są roznoszone ulotki żeby badały się nastoletnie dziewczynki czyli jesteśmy namawiane przez nich, a dziecko łatwo zmanipulować i przestraszyć ze jest chore a dotykanie tych miejsc wkładanie tam palców czy czegokolwiek przez ''mężczyznę' 'w tym przypadku pedofila legalnego, to gwałt bo czy na siłę, czy przy pomocy zmanipulowania dziecka, to tak samo gwałt bo dziecko nie wie jeszcze do końca o co chodzi, łatwo je nastraszyć że jest chore  .Dlaczego są osobne toalety dla kobiet i mężczyzn, przecież są kabiny oddzielone nikt nikogo nie ogląda a jednak oddzielne są ,dlaczego na imprezach masowych  ochrona sprawdzająca  ludzi jest podzielona na kobiety które sprawdzają kobiety i na mężczyzn którzy sprawdzają mężczyzn przecież to też tylko ochroniarz przy przeszukiwaniu kobiety nie myśli o niczym jako mężczyzna a jednak jest  podział na dwie grupy nie dziwne? W żadnej innej dziedzinie to nie przechodzi tylko z pedofilami legalnymi przeszło, ochroniarz w miejscu publicznym przy tylu osobach przecież nie zdejmie nikomu majtek bo to tylko sprawdzenie czy nie masz czegoś przy sobie a jednak mu nie wolno sprawdzić kobiety bo jest mężczyzną, ten proceder można by zakończyć tylko nikt z tym nic nie robi w Anglii kończy się już powoli, to jest kraj bardziej rozwinięty nie ciemnota jak tu i tam kobiety po prostu  zaczynają myśleć i nie chodzą do pedofilów czyli jest coraz mniej  zgłaszających się na ten kierunek pedofilów bo kończy się interes i wmawianie że facet jest lepszym lekarzem to nie w tej dziedzinie, to nie tak skomplikowany organ lub narząd  jak serce czy oko, tak że kobiety świetnie sobie radzą , rozumieją pacjentkę lepiej a kobieta kobiecie powie więcej o objawach i Pani lepiej zrozumie o co chodzi bo sama ma podobne dolegliwości związane z tym miejscem , a pedofilowi często się krepuje powiedzieć wszystko i to nie wychodzi jej na zdrowie i teksty ogłupionych bab że ''pan doktor'' jest miły i rozładowuje atmosferę żartem jest delikatny i tak dalej to kolejny ich trik, być miłym dla kobiety i żartować to można w knajpie przy drinku bo to ociera się o flirt a w tym przypadku chodzi tylko o badanie nie o pogawędkę  i żarciki, lekarz ma być po prostu grzeczny i szanować pacjenta, ciekawe czy Pan albo Pani urolog tak rozmawiają z mężczyznami pacjentami, po za tym dla myślących kobiet nie ma nic bardziej uwłaczającego i poniżającego jak to ze dotyka ich najbardziej intymne miejsca jakiś dziad albo gnojek ale np. muszą pójść i potem to odchorowują psychicznie często nie rozmawiają ze swoimi partnerami o tych sprawach i nieuświadomione pójdą , a gdy partner się o tym dowie ma problem z dotykaniem swojej kobiety, czyli przez ich chore zapędy niszczą relacje w związkach a może i związki czasami i mówienie że to facet ma problem to kolejna ich zagrywka bo tak jest w naturze że mężczyzna nie chce żeby jego kobieta była dotykana przez innego ''mężczyznę' 'w tym przypadku pedofila, tak jak w świecie zwierząt, samce nie pozwalają zbliżać się do swoich samic innym samcom, chociaż w przypadku pedofilów to trudno to coś nazwać samcem  a co dopiero w  najintymniejszych miejscach dotykać , kobieta lekarz to coś innego nie czerpie z tego przyjemności i nie pomyśli o niczym bo ma to samo i przede wszystkim kobiety to matki nie zdążają się przypadki molestowania kobiety przez kobietę

----------


## Jaaa

A dlaczego od razu pedofile..? A zwykły facet hetero nie może czuć satysfakcji z dotykania obcych kobiet? Macania po piersiach ładnych pacjentek? Człowiek jest tylko człowiekiem, ważne aby zachowywać się profesjonalnie i nie dać nic po sobie poznać, nie dać się zmanipulować popędowi - aby zlecane były tylko badania naprawdę konieczne, a nie bo pan doktor chce sobie podotykać... Może jest jak piszesz, że ginekologami zostają w jakimś tam procencie mężczyźni pragnący ziścić swoje fantazje (nieważne, czy hetero, czy pedofile), ale jak to zweryfikować, co z tym zrobić? I czy to takie straszne? Byle byli jak napisałam profesjonalni i aby żadna pacjentka nie poczuła się źle czy niezręcznie podczas wizyty.

A pedofilia to spaczenie podobne jak każde inne, jak pociąg do przedmiotów martwych, do tej samej płci... Nie wolno winić osób, które na nią cierpią, bo nie one sobie wybrały taki los. Jeśli ktoś urodził się pedofilem to należy mu tylko współczuć, że musi cierpieć całe życie i nie może zrealizować swoich potrzeb. Bycie pedofilem to nic złego - dopiero realizacja popędu kosztem dzieci jest zła!!! Nie można nikogo piętnować za to, co czuje, dopiero za czyny. Czy jeśli ja mam chęć kogoś zamordować, to powinnam trafić na stryczek, powinno się o mnie pisać w gazetach, wyzywać mnie, obrażać? No chyba nie. Dopóki mam tylko takie myśli (a każdy z nas miał takie nie raz, nie oszukujmy się) to nie jestem mordercą, nie jestem zła. Dopiero jak je zrealizuję i naprawdę kogoś zabiję zasłużę na sąd, karę. Powinniśmy osądzać ludzi za czyny, a nie za to, kim są, co czują. Bo na to nie mamy wpływu, tylko na działania. Dlatego jeśli pedofile rzeczywiście czasem zostają ginekologami, to proszę bardzo, naprawdę mi to nie przeszkadza. O ile nikogo nie krzywdzą!!! w żaden sposób, czy to fizyczny czy mentalny. Tak samo mnie nic nie obchodzi jeśli jakiś facet ginekolog się cieszy na mój widok, dopóki nie robi żadnych dwuznacznych uwag, nie zleca badań specjalnie by mógł sobie podotykać czy popatrzeć. Zresztą tak samo jak inni lekarze - ortopedzi też nieraz każą się rozebrać od pasa w górę zupełnie, dotykają pacjentów. Jeśli trafią na młodą, ładną dziewczynę, to możliwe że dotykają i patrzą z większą chęcią... Póki nikomu nie dzieje się krzywda to nikomu nic do tego.

A kobiety ginekolodzy czy urolodzy też bywają obleśne, wiem z własnego doświadczenia i z opowieści. Sprośne żarty, złośliwe uwagi... Niestety  :Frown:  Mnie np. więcej nieprzyjemności od kobiet niż od mężczyzn lekarzy spotkało.

----------


## stalker8

Mnie spotkało, ale wypada, że akurat od mężczyzn lekarzy, natomiast od kobiet... tak samo. Pani Jaaa satano-logiczne wywody, już pszejżałem. I wypływa  nich morał. Zawód lekarz, wydaje mi się obecnie, wybierają z ciekawości naukowej oraz potrzeby panowania; niesienia pomocy - w zależności od spleen. Nic niezwykłego. Naj...korzystniej rozmawiać z nimi z pozycji siły, co jest faktycznie dla mnie nierealne, bo wyglądam na kogoś z kim nie należy się liczyć;  natomiast ogromna ilość osób wzbudza w nich respekt i nie musi się obawiać - upokorzenia jednorazowego, upokorzeń, poniżeń, zrobienia w konia na resztę życia. Oboje piszecie, żeby kto tu wejdzie zastanowił się z czym i kimi ma do czynienia. Tak więc niskość i pokora, a otrzyma'łbym litość, przeżyję. I błogosławienie - cisi i pokornego serca, albo wiem oni będą oglądać kogo... - a jak właśnie nie, to sobie nawet w internecie nie zobaczą, ciemniaki. Ani sobie swojego nie pomacają (za swoje) - skąd się, właśnie jak Pani Jaaa pisze - bierze skłonność, u jednych taka, u innych jaka? Na / o ile sobie mogą pozwolić, nim się doigrają - bycia pilnowanym we w tym względzie, mieć poinstalowane trojany, za aktywność na forach, czego nie udowodnię, więc orzec paranoję - też można. W końcu to się skończy kiedyś i zamilknę, starość, ośrodek pomocy, coś w tym rodzaju, na nic znowu moje żale.

----------


## stalker8

Lepiej z wpisów pani o nicku "Jaaa" nie brać do siebie. Mnie chciało się tu przesiadywać, _patrzeć_ i analizować, co wypisuje.
Nie wiem - co trzeba mieć w głowie, żeby jak ona pisze: chcieć kogoś zabić, wykorzystać kogoś kogo się pierwszy raz spotyka... No właśnie - spotyka się, w takiej pracy wiele razy - patrzy, analizuje... Na tych których się na codzień zna - można się wkurzyć... czuć niechęć, to ja.
Wydaje się, że niekiedy całkiem normalną reakcją , byłoby jak u mnie przez większość życia - kontaktów unikać...
A tymczasem nadal siedzę tutaj. I jak będę nadal, to też oznacza dostawać takie wpisy do oglądania. Ona chyba mówi: Nie wiesz nigdy z kim obok przebywasz, już się doigrałem.

----------


## globalet93

terima kasih atas postingan anda

----------


## Billystok

много текста очень

----------

